# KDE INstallation UEBER 8 STUNDEN???

## Squall

Hallo!! Ich habe nun endlich alles hinbekommen! *auf die schulter klopf*  :Very Happy:  Aber ich habe wieder ein Problem... Naja, mehr oder weniger!! >.< Ich habe gestern Nacht um 3:00 Uhr etwa die Installation von KDE gestartet ( emerge kde ) und meinen PC laufen lassen... Nun sind etwa 8 Stunden vergangen und das ist IMMERNOCH NICHT FERTIG!!!??? oO Wie kann das sein? Ist das normal?? Oder kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen? ps: habe einen 900MHz AMD Athlon mit 512 RAM. Waere dankbar wenn mir das jemand sagen koennte, denn solangsam komme ich mir leicht verarscht vor.  :Sad:  Danke!

----------

## ConiKost

Das ist normal!

Mein "AMD64" braucht ca. 6 Stunden für KDE 3.5!

Da braucht dagegen dein "langsamer" Athlon 900MHz mind. das doppelte.

----------

## Squall

Hmmm... Okay!! Unter Debian hab ich gerade mal ... hmm okay ich weiss nicht wie lange, aber es dauerte nicht lange da.. Naja, ich bin aber  dennoch sehr begeistert ueber Gentoo!  :Very Happy:  Danke dir  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

Öhm, dir ist klar, dass du unter Gentoo kompilierst?

Unter Debian werden "binärpakete" installiert!

----------

## Squall

Ja klar ist mir das Klar. ^^ Aber das es solange dauert haette ich nicht gedacht.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Squall wrote:*   

> Ja klar ist mir das Klar. ^^ Aber das es solange dauert haette ich nicht gedacht. 

 

Liegt daran dass kde extrem viele Pakete umfasst, außerdem braucht C++ immer etwas länger zum kompilieren.

Um die zuletzt installierten (bzw. alle  :Wink: ) Pakete anzuschauen empfiehlt sich genlop.

```
# emerge genlop

# genlop -l  // um sich die Liste anzeigen zu lassen
```

Das kannst du auch auf einer anderen Konsole installieren, neben kde. Dann hast du schon mal ne Übersicht, was dein PC gerackert hat während du im Land der Träume Urlaub gemacht hast  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

Vileicht hätte ein "emerge kdebase" schon ausgereicht und lib´s und Basis zu installieren. danach kann man immer noch bei Bedarf weitere wie kdemultimedia oder kdenetwork installieren. Und wenn man selbst aus kdenetwork nur ein Programm brauch dann eben "emerge kdeProgramm" - auf jedenfall lässt sich so die Compilerzeit reduzieren und man spart sich auch viele tools die man vileicht nicht braucht. z.b kppp - habe kabel,  und und und.

----------

## ocin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288220.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-44539.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-42184.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-197281.html

von 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323083.html

----------

## frary

Und bevor du noch weitere Überraschungen erlebst: Es gibt einige Pakete, die "ewig" kompilieren.

Auf meinem Athlon-XP 2400+ (Der sicher höchstens halb so lang zum kompilieren braucht wie dein Rechner) benötige ich etwa 8 Stunden für openoffice und nochmal je 1-1,5 Stunden für firefox bzw. thunderbird. Für diese Programme empfiehlt sich vor allem auf langsamen Rechnern die bin Version, die schon vorkompiliert ist und deshalb nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit zum Installieren braucht.

Übrigens: Ich besitze ein altes Notebook mit 256MB Ram und 500MHz P3, da dauert die Installation des Systems 2-3 Tage!!

Vorteil an dieser manchmal etwas nervigen Prozedur ist allerdings: Du bist nicht wie bei Debian auf vorkompilierte Pakete oder Handkompilieren angewiesen, sondern nur auf ein passendes Ebuild. Und im Vergleich zu Suse oder ähnlichen hast du mit Updates so gut wie keine Probleme...sobald du das System einigermaßen durchschaut hast. 

Und da ich eh schon einen Roman geschrieben habe: Um dir bei zukünftigen kompilierungen Zeit und Nerven zu sparen gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten, den Vorgang zu beschleunigen:

Liess doch mal nach, was ccache, distcc und andere für dich tun können...

Lass dich nicht entmutigen, die Arbeit lohnt sich!

Gruß

T

----------

## Squall

Hmm... Also kdebase oder wie das nun hiess wuerde reichen... hmm... kann ich die kompilierung / installation abbrechen ? Falls ja, wuerde das irgendwelche "Nachwirkungen" mitsichbringen ? Falls ja, koennte man das "entfernen" ?

Danke

----------

## franzf

In der Konsole, wo die Installation läuft, einfach [Strg]+c drücken, dann wird der aktuelle Vorgang abgebrochen (gilt nicht nur für emerge, sondern alles was du über konsole startest).

Probleme sollten keine auftreten, solange kdebase durch ist. Aber auch das wäre nicht schlimm, dann kannst du halt noch keine kde starten  :Razz: 

Du erfährst, ob kdebase schon durch ist, mit folgendem Befehl:

```
genlop -l | grep kdebase
```

Wenn da dann eine Zeile steht mit

```
kde-base/kdebase
```

dann ist kdebase schon drauf  :Very Happy: 

Und bei der Zeit die du schon kompilierst nehm ich das doch stark an!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

Plane schon seid längeren den alten 400MhZ Rechner meiner Freundin auch mit Gentoo zu veredeln - mal sehen wie lange das dauert. distcc wird mein freund sein. Aber trotzdem wird ganz schon laaaaaange dauern.

....aja, der Grund; das debian sys auf dem rechner schafft es bei jedem Neustart ethX zu erhöhren. Also heute ist es eth139, beim nächsten Reboot eth140 und so weiter. Natürlich geht die Netzwerk-Config dabei immer in die Hose.

----------

## nikaya

Und,um es noch mal zu sagen,"emerge kde" ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß da zu viel unnötiges Zeugs mitkompiliert wird.Mit den Split-Ebuilds bist Du auf der Höhe der Zeit und kannst fein abstufen was installiert wird und was nicht:http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## Squall

Okay! Es war schon drauf. Habe es nun abgebrochen, wie kann ich nun aber KDE starten? :rolleyes: Ich kenne es noch von Debian einfach "KDE" oder "KDM" in die Konsole einzutippen und dann klapps, aber hier nicht. Wie kann ich das nun starten?

ps: bei genlop -l | grep kdebase

kam als ausgabe nicht nur kdebase sondern auch die versionsnummer. hoffe das ist nicht schlimm. ^^

----------

## xraver

 *Squall wrote:*   

> Hmm... Also kdebase oder wie das nun hiess wuerde reichen... hmm... kann ich die kompilierung / installation abbrechen ? Falls ja, wuerde das irgendwelche "Nachwirkungen" mitsichbringen ? Falls ja, koennte man das "entfernen" ?
> 
> Danke

 

Mit ermerge kdebase -p kannst auch sehen obs schon drauf ist.

http://docs.kde.org/ <- da kann man gut erkennen was in welchen Packet drinn ist.

----------

## xraver

 *Squall wrote:*   

> Okay!Wie kann ich das nun starten?
> 
> 

 

In der /etc/rc.conf

```

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

eintragen und xdm mit 

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

 starten oder in der konsole 

```
XSESSION="kde-3.5.2" startx
```

----------

## Squall

So ja... Also rc.conf habe ich schon vor der kompilation vom kernel bearbeitet.  :Smile:  Aber mit /etc/init.d/xdm start bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/bin/xdm: No such file or directory
> 
> * ERROR: could not start the display manager

 

Was genau sollte ich nun unternehmen? :S

Scheint ja das ich ein wenig "hinnueber" gemacht habe, mein System mit dem Abbruch. Kann man das nicht wieder "loeschen" was nun schon drauf ist, mit delete kde (oder wie auch immer der loeschbefehl ist) und dann die kdebase und xdm installieren?

Danke

----------

## nikaya

 *Squall wrote:*   

>  wie kann ich nun aber KDE starten?

 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kde-config.xml#doc_chap3

EDIT:

```
/sbin/start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/bin/xdm: No such file or directory
```

```
emerge -av xdm
```

----------

## xraver

 *Squall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheint ja das ich ein wenig "hinnueber" gemacht habe, mein System mit dem Abbruch. Kann man das nicht wieder "loeschen" was nun schon drauf ist, mit delete kde (oder wie auch immer der loeschbefehl ist) und dann die kdebase und xdm installieren?
> 
> Danke

 

Glaub ich weniger - was nicht fertig compiliert ist wird auch nicht installiert. Check mal mit

```
emerge kdebase
```

 ob kdebase schon drauf ist.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/kde-config.xml ...vileicht wäre ein blick ins Portage Handbuch auch nicht verkeht.

Aus den docs;

 *Quote:*   

> Melden sie sich also mit ihrem Benutzernamen an und konfigurieren sie die Session so, das KDE gestartet wird, wenn Sie startx eingeben. Sie können dies tun, indem Sie exec startkde in ~/.xinitrc hinzufügen:
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 2.3: Konfigurieren der lokalen Session
> 
> $ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
> ...

 

----------

## a.forlorn

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

----------

## UncleOwen

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge kdebase-startkde
> ```
> ...

 

Das wird so nicht funktionieren, er hat doch schon 'nen Teil der alten, monolithischen Pakete installiert.

----------

## Carlo

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> XSESSION="kde-3.5.2" startx
> ```
> ...

 

Gibt's nicht.  :Arrow:  ls /etc/X11/Sessions/

----------

## xraver

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> XSESSION="kde-3.5.2" startx
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, bei mir schon;

```
ls /etc/X11/Sessions/

blackbox  kde-3.5  Xsession
```

Wenn kdebase emerge´d wurde müsste ja IMHO kdm dabei sein.

Aber jetzt sehe ichs....dann muss es eben

```
XSESSION="kde-3.5" startx
```

 sein.

----------

## Erdie

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich folgende Frage:

Wenn ich ein Metapackage REcompilieren möchte z. B. KDE kann ich ja nicht einfach sagen 

```
emerge kde
```

, denn dann wird ja nur das Metapackage emerged, was gar nichts bringt. Wie bringe ich Portage dazu alle im Metapackage enthaltenen Packege neu zu kompilieren?

Entschuldigt die blöde Frage aber ich kann mir nicht die manpage von emerge durchlesen, ich sitze im Büro und bin gezwungen mit WinXP zu arbeiten. Allein schon aus Mitleid könnte ja jemand die Frage beantworten   :Embarassed: 

-Erdie

----------

## anime-otaku

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ich sitze im Büro und bin gezwungen mit WinXP zu arbeiten. Allein schon aus Mitleid könnte ja jemand die Frage beantworten  
> 
> 

 

du bist nicht der einzigste Leidensgenosse^^

nun zu dem anderen Problem, mach doch einfach eine .xinitrc Datei im home Verzeichnis und schreib da "exec <sessionName>" rein. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei kde heißt, bei gnome heißt es gnome session. Vielleicht auch einfach kde? Aber ich will kdebase auch mal testen...manchmal krieg ich die Krise bei gnome

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei kde heißt,

 

startkde

 *Quote:*   

> manchmal krieg ich die Krise bei gnome

 

hab Gnome nie ernsthaft verwendet aber kde ist ein Segen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie bringe ich Portage dazu alle im Metapackage enthaltenen Packege neu zu kompilieren?

 

Gar nicht. Die Meta-Pakete umgehen nur das Problem, daß Portage Paketmengen (noch) nicht vorsieht. Je nachdem welcher Ansatz vorliegt, muß man sich die Pakete selber zusammensuchen (z.B. Xorg) oder kann sich dafür ein Skript schreiben (z.B. KDE). Im letzteren Fall sind's für kde-base/kde schlicht alle Pakete in kde-base/, abzüglich der *-meta Pakete, oder, um die zu den von kde.org herausgegebenen Paketen korrespondierenden Pakete zu ermitteln:

```

...

... grep -H "KMNAME=<kde.org-package-name>"  ...

...

```

edit: Für Xorg kann man die entsprechenden Kategorien nach x-modular durchsuchen. Inwieweit dies für alle Pakete gilt, habe ich nicht überprüft. Wenn es alle sind, werden es auf jeden Fall mehr sein, als x11-base/xorg-x11 Abhängigkeiten hat; Insofern ist es in dem Fall wohl besser in /var/db/pkg/ nach den installierten Ebuilds zu suchen.

----------

## Erdie

Ohh, das hört sich nicht gut an. Ich habe gefragt, weil ich gelegentliche Desktop Freezes habe seit dem Wechsel auf gcc 4.1.1, was mich extrem stört. Um das Problem zu suchen, wollte ich Komponenten wie Xorg selektiv mit dem alten Compiler neu bauen und schauen ob sich was ändert. Auch wollte ich andere Compileroptionen probieren, allerdings bin ich hier so konservativ, daß man es kaum noch  konservativer machen kann (-O2 -pipe). So langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken einen komplett neuen Rechner zu kaufen, weil ich mir Instabilitäten nicht leisten kann (live Recording). Mit dem alten GCC ist das ab und zu auch passiert, ich habe nur das Gefühl, daß die Häufigkeit mit dem gcc 4.1 zugenommen hat. Eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich mir deshalb schon gekauft.

-erdie

----------

## dave87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Entschuldigt die blöde Frage aber ich kann mir nicht die manpage von emerge durchlesen, ich sitze im Büro und bin gezwungen mit WinXP zu arbeiten. Allein schon aus Mitleid könnte ja jemand die Frage beantworten

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/MAN_emerge  :Very Happy: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kategorie:Manpages

----------

